# World may run out of chocolate by 2020, according to "industry experts"



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2013)

> The world will run out of cocoa - the basic ingredient of chocolate - within the next seven years due to pressures of rising global demand, experts have warned.
> 
> Industry experts who met at the British Library in London last week have even predicted the exact date of the impending meltdown - October 2, 2020.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/c...-world-will-run-out-of-cocoa-by-2020/1179482/

Shit, time to stockpile on Hershey before the Chocapocalypse.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2013)

Solution: Eat less chocolate.
It's only going to make you fat anyway.

Personally, I don't care much about it tho.
Dun like it anyway.


----------



## Osha (Oct 8, 2013)

Nooooo ! I love chocolate !


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 8, 2013)

brb hoarding chocolate


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 8, 2013)

Didn't like...a couple huge chocolate companies figure out the genetic sequence of a cocoa plant a couple years ago or so? So...no it wont? I guess.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 8, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Solution: Eat less chocolate.
> It's only going to make you fat anyway.
> 
> Personally, I don't care much about it tho.
> Dun like it anyway.


 
How Dare YOU!   How would you feel of their was a world shortage on [insert your favorite food here] Femboys shit i cant think of right now. Chocolate isn't a choice it's something your born with! Tbh im more affected by this then the government shutdown.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 8, 2013)

Meh.  By that time we'll have made synthetic chocolate that will taste 100% exactly like real chocolate.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> How Dare YOU!  How would you feel of their was a world shortage on [insert your favorite food here] Femboys shit i cant think of right now. Chocolate isn't a choice it's something your born with! Tbh im more affected by this then the government shutdown.


 
The only things that have chocolate on them is Jaffacakes.
And that's teh only thing I really really love.
Seeing that their only sold in the UK, I can't miss then due to being unable to get them.

And yeh I agree.
Government shutdown is an perfectly valid excuse to party c:


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 8, 2013)

Pretty soon People will be making Chocolate Tofu as a substitute. Bleh. What's next i ask You! Synthetic pizza? Gravy? AIR!?


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2013)

Uhm, what's to stop people from growing more cocoa? From what I can tell this is a space issue and not a matter of cocoa suddenly disappearing.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Minox said:


> Uhm, what's to stop people from growing more cocoa? From what I can tell this is a space issue and not a matter of cocoa suddenly disappearing.


"They warned that the world would need the equivalent of another planet Earth to fill the gap needed to keep the chocolate industry going."
So in a way, you're completely correct. If they had the space, they would have no worries supporting the demand. As it is now, they can grow it, but not at a rate that will keep the shelves stocked.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 8, 2013)

Suck it, chocolate thieves. Vanilla wins.

R.I.P. Sweet prince


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 8, 2013)

In recent news: Meteors of flaming red chocolate have plummeted towards the earth and caused grave damage to residential neighborhoods. A large meteor landed in the Great Lakes and produced a massive wave of chocolate that flooded Chicago and is continuing to devastate eastern Iowa, northern Indiana, and some parts of Ohio. Rescue crews are busy at work hauling out survivors out of the mess that scientists are saying is the worse catastrophe to ever befall the earth.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Suck it, chocolate thieves. Vanilla wins.
> 
> R.I.P. Sweet prince


 

These are what my tears are made of.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2013)

This is... kinda hilarious.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 8, 2013)

NOOOOOOOO 

 but the solution to all of these problems with shortages of natural resources is, of course, RECYCLING  ...

...  ...  *decides that color isn't everything*


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 8, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> NOOOOOOOO
> 
> but the solution to all of these problems with shortages of natural resources is, of course, RECYCLING  ...
> 
> ...  ...  *decides that color isn't everything*


 
How can you reuse chocolate that's already gone down your esophagus? Wait, never mind.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Oct 8, 2013)

This is seriously crazy. To know that such natural resource will be extinct is just as bad as certain animals will be extinct.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just get rid of rainforests - all they really are is a breeding place for murderous, poisonous animals that want you dead. You take care of'em and all they can pay you back with is death by means of venom injection. Cocoa on the other hand... 

//Le Master Ruseman


----------



## ilman (Oct 8, 2013)

Milk chocolate will always be there, even if there's no cocoa trees. But, sadly, legit 75-95% dark chocolate is in danger, which is the only healthy one out there. Sad news.


----------



## Devin (Oct 8, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> The only things that have chocolate on them is Jaffacakes.
> And that's teh only thing I really really love.
> Seeing that their only sold in the UK, I can't miss then due to being unable to get them.
> 
> ...


 
Jaffacakes! Jaffacakes!


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 8, 2013)

If I dont have chocolate...
I'll go crazy.
Cray Cray 2020, its a thing


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 8, 2013)

Or you know, we could just grow more?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2013)

ilman said:


> Milk chocolate will always be there, even if there's no cocoa trees. But, sadly, legit 75-95% dark chocolate is in danger, which is the only healthy one out there. Sad news.


Milk chocolate still has to have at least 25% cocoa solids to even be considered a chocolate, so I can't see why you'd think it'll _"always be there"_. That, and dark chocolate is blerght anyways - I have no love for it, I'd rather have three bars of milk chocolate instead of one bar of dark chocolate. I never buy'em, my family always gets'em as gifts, we only eat'em when there's literally nothing else that's sweet and edible that could satisfy a sweet craving _(except my mom who inexplicably likes it)_... unless it contains dried orange peels - that's pretty damn good. Out of all chocolate, I enjoy white chocolate the most though. Mmm... Chocolate... 


DSGamer64 said:


> Or you know, we could just grow more?


The whole point of this article was to explain that they physically cannot grow more, or at least not enough to match the demand - they're running low on space.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 8, 2013)

This doesn't bother me one bit. I mean, chocolate tastes good and all, but it's been almost 2 years since I've tasted it. I don't miss it one bit.



Black-Ice said:


> If I dont have chocolate...
> I'll go crazy.
> Cray Cray 2020, its a thing


#craycray2020


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 8, 2013)

This is TERRIBLE news. Screw possible oil shortages...this one's WAY more important!!!


...how the hell are we going to survive our girlfriends in those days of the month?


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 8, 2013)

ilman said:


> Milk chocolate will always be there, even if there's no cocoa trees.


Yeah, because that comes from chocolate cows.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> This is TERRIBLE news. Screw possible oil shortages...this one's WAY more important!!!


 
This is actually an oddly valid approach. There are substitutes to oil that we already know of - natural gas, shale gas, electricity... what substitutes are there for chocolate? Sure, there are other sweets, but there's... only one chocolate. _;O;_

//Overdramatizing


Maxternal said:


> Yeah, because that comes from chocolate cows.


 
Well _d'uh! _They get preferential treatment, that's why their milk is so sweet!


----------



## bowser (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, right. Any clown can predict a date.

But no worries, I'm sure Willy Wonka will come up with something by then.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 8, 2013)

YAH!
I can't wait till we all cry!


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> "They warned that the world would need the equivalent of another planet Earth to fill the gap needed to keep the chocolate industry going."
> So in a way, you're completely correct. If they had the space, they would have no worries supporting the demand. As it is now, they can grow it, but not at a rate that will keep the shelves stocked.


The way the title is phrased it's made to sound like cocoa will be gone forever whereas in reality supply will just be limited/scarce.


----------



## Another World (Oct 8, 2013)

Time to buy an old highrise in an abandoned part of a city for next to nothing, and then retrofit it to grow cocoa plants. 

-another world


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 8, 2013)

So, like oil shortages, it just means that the price will skyrocket (supply and demand, people)
But UNLIKE oil shortages, you can't actually run out.

Still, the question comes, how much are YOU willing to pay for your chocolate?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Solution: Eat less chocolate.


 

That sounds like a problem not a solution.


----------



## ßleck (Oct 8, 2013)

That sucks... At least we can brag about having chocolate to newer generations.


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 8, 2013)

soulx said:


> The world will run out of cocoa - the basic ingredient of chocolate - within the next seven years due to pressures of rising global demand, experts have warned.


 
This is just a lame excuse to jack the price of a chocolate bar.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2013)

soulx said:


> Shit, time to stockpile on Hershey before the Chocapocalypse.


You start stockpiling and you choose to stockpile that vile muck?

Oh well I will add it to the list after coffee and tequila.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 8, 2013)

I predict Chocolate Fountains will rise in price. Instead of buying chocolate foods, ppl will just dip their normal foods in chocolate inside their own homes.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> You start stockpiling and you choose to stockpile that vile muck?
> 
> Oh well I will add it to the list after coffee and tequila.


 
To FAST's credit, a lot of Hershey's chocolate can no longer be legally called chocolate, rather a chocolate-flavored sweet which makes a world of difference in terms of cocoa content, but at the end of the day what really matters is the flavor and if soulx likes Hershey's then... well, nobody can blame him - they're world-famous sweets.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

So it's not actually running out of chocolate (it comes from a plant...) it is just that demand has exceeded the ability of the plant to keep up with.

Then it comes down to economics.

The price will rise and demand will fall to levels that can be supported by the plant.

Edit: I was worried it was another banana situation, for those that do not know there is a fungus currently destroying the plantations of the world so we might have to switch to a different breed of banana's like they did in the past. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panama_disease


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 8, 2013)

Welp, good lucks lads, might as well get used to the single life now.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 8, 2013)

What will depressed/broken hearted women with problems eat now for comfort?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> What will depressed/broken hearted women with problems eat now for comfort?


 
If we don't give them a substitute?

Men.

There, motivated, men of science? Now you understand what's at stake here.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> What will depressed/broken hearted women with problems eat now for comfort?


 

In my experience everything but the kitchen sink... lol


----------



## Redhorse (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I really doubt this. This plantations are being burned down yearly at an amazing rate because the same plant that we derive cocoa from is the very same one that they use for making cocaine. Thats like saying the world will run out of crack in 6 years... Yeah not very likely but it would be nice..

My bets are on it being propaganda useful to raise the prices of the candy during the next few years without public uprising.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> What will depressed/broken hearted women with problems eat now for comfort?



Going by experience with various housemates over the years there is ice cream, wine, ice lollies, any booze that happens to be nearby regardless of owner, anything that can realistically be called comfort food, more ice cream, marshmallows, marshmallows on ice cream and for a chaser some booze with ice cream on top (though to be fair booze floats are great).

Protip. Never wander in after that and enquire whether they are trying to put on some weight. Oblivious or not to the events that led to that situation the term "persona non grata" does not even begin to cover it.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

syfyTy said:


> Yeah, I really doubt this. This plantations are being burned down yearly at an amazing rate because the same plant that we derive cocoa from is the very same one that they use for making cocaine. Thats like saying the world will run out of crack in 6 years... Yeah not very likely but it would be nice..
> 
> My bets are on it being propaganda useful to raise the prices of the candy during the next few years without public uprising.


 

Not the same plant at all.

"Chocolate is made from the seeds of the fruit of the tree known as theobroma (food of the gods) cacao, also t. cacao. There are nearly two dozen other species of theobroma trees, but only t. cacao has the characteristic flavor of chocolate and then only after proper fermentation, drying, and roasting. 

The coca plant is a member of the family Erythroxylaceae and cacao is a member of the family Malvaceae (alternatively Sterculiaceae). 

While cacao does contain psychoactive ingredients, their concentrations are much lower and their effects on the human nervous system are very different from coca."

From Yahoo answers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2013)

syfyTy said:


> Yeah, I really doubt this. This plantations are being burned down yearly at an amazing rate because *the same plant that we derive cocoa from is the very same one that they use for making cocaine*. Thats like saying the world will run out of crack in 6 years... Yeah not very likely but it would be nice..
> 
> My bets are on it being propaganda useful to raise the prices of the candy during the next few years without public uprising.


No, it's not.

Chocolate is made from dried and fermented beans of Theobroma cacao, meaning the Cocoa or Cacao tree. Cocaine is extracted from Coca leaves, meaning leaves of Erythroxylum coca or Erythroxylum novogranatense, each of them having two sub-species. _Entirely_ different plants.


----------



## mar789 (Oct 9, 2013)

So based off of what this is telling me, Cookie Clicker won't be a reality someday?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> Chocolate is made from dried and fermented beans of Theobroma cacao, cocaine is extracted from Coca leaves, meaning leaves of Erythroxylum coca or Erythroxylum novogranatense, each of them having two sub-species. _Entirely_ different plants.


 

I swear to god if I don't get some cocoa powder up my nose by the end of the week, someone is going to have a very bad day.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> I swear to god if I don't get some cocoa powder up my nose by the end of the week, someone is going to have a very bad day.


 
Twin, it's time for you to _break bad_. _;O;_

_




_


----------



## marksteele (Oct 9, 2013)

I've been trolling chocoholics with this information for like an hour now. So much fun


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 9, 2013)

so that's why i couldn't get any cadbury bubbly chocolate bars yesterday every store was sold out


----------



## Aman27deep (Oct 9, 2013)

Absolute bull shit. As real as global warming.


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 9, 2013)

Aman27deep said:


> Absolute bull shit. As real as global warming.


global warming is real


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 9, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> global warming is real


 
No it isn't.


Anyways, I call BS on this. I remember reading "reports" a while back of a supposed bacon shortage... yeah no.


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I call BS on this. I remember reading "reports" a while back of a supposed bacon shortage... yeah no.


internet is shutting down in 2015


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> What will depressed/broken hearted women with problems eat now for comfort?


 
a tub of ice cream


----------



## Issac (Oct 9, 2013)

If they can't grow it to meet the demands? Well then it'll be like everything else and just go up in price until the demand meets the production capabilities. (Only those rich enough to buy it can, and the "demand" will sink)


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> global warming is real


 


ShadowSoldier said:


> No it isn't.


 
Just to clarify, _"global warming"_ in the sense of climate change and rising temperatures is very much real - it's human's share in that effect which is actually minimal. _"Global warming"_ in the sense of _"evil men came, they built factories, polluted the world and now we're all getting cooked alive"_ is a huge stretch.

For example, volcanic activity consistently created greenhouse gases over the period of millions of years - we've been creating greenhouse gases for a handful of years in comparison. We mostly contributed to ozone depletion due to increased CFC gases emission which has been minimized ages ago and even then the supposed _"hole"_ we've created in the ozone layer turns out to be somewhat a natural occurance related to the ozone cycle. The hole _"opens"_ and _"closes"_ every year as UV light hits O3 _(ozone)_ molecules, freeing O and O2 molecules and later, once those build up, it causes a reversed reaction creating O3, _"shrinking"_ back down.

The problem with this is that it gradually becomes larger, causing more and more UV rays to be trapped on _"the wrong side"_ of the ozone layer, increasing Earth's temperature in the process. It's a widely-accepted consensus that this is a natural process and the Earth has been _"through"_ such climate changes a number of times in the past. We contribute towards it, but we are hardly the sole cause of it.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 9, 2013)

We can make burgers in the lab, chocolate will be the next success story.

Dear Scientists, Get back to work, party's over, you have a world to save.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 9, 2013)

chocolate will end up being a luxury item only the rich can afford like in the past


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2013)

This planet officially sucks, it's about time we go another.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> We can make burgers in the lab, chocolate will be the next success story.
> 
> Dear Scientists, Get back to work, party's over, you have a world to save.


Cant government is shut down -Scientists


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 9, 2013)

Grow more cocoa?


----------



## weatMod (Oct 9, 2013)

just a scam to jack up the prices of coco beans , and to try and sell you on some GMO coco beans or some other  synthetic chocolate shit

seriously though ,just in case its not ,i am investing it all in strawberry QUCIK,


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2013)

What would we do on easter then!?
Would we go on salad hunts?
No way.


----------



## someonewhodied (Oct 9, 2013)

I like milk chocolate ;~;. This info better not be true. How will I satisfy my super-childish sweet tooth ;~;


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 9, 2013)

If this is true, whoever finds out how to convert Shit/Poop into chocolate is the world's first trillionaire.


----------



## ßleck (Oct 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> If this is true, whoever finds out how to convert Shit/Poop into chocolate is the world's first trillionaire.


 
I... I don't think most people would want chocolate made like that. At least I wouldn't.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 9, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> This planet officially sucks, it's about time we go another.


where would you suggest we go?


----------



## ßleck (Oct 9, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> where would you suggest we go?


 
If Vengenceonu's plan works someday and it sounds... Ok to you. I think the best place to go would be Uranus. You guys can go ahead, I'm staying here...


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 9, 2013)

ßleck said:


> I... I don't think most people would want chocolate made like that. At least I wouldn't.


 
Have you seen how most foods are processed? (Youtube how to make chicken nuggets).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 9, 2013)

ßleck said:


> If Vengenceonu's plan works someday and it sounds... Ok to you. I think the best place to go would be Uranus. You guys can go ahead, I'm staying here...


no i dont think i want to eat chocolate out of Uranus


----------



## Satangel (Oct 9, 2013)

Guess it's just another ending resource which I didn't know about yet or wouldn't ever think they would end, like there are many many others.
Read 2 weeks ago sand is ending too, regular sand is needed way too much and mother nature can't keep up (we also block many of the sand-creating systems, with dams for example)

It's just fucked up, we are with too many and pollute/use way too much.


----------



## Sop (Oct 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Pretty soon People will be making Chocolate Tofu as a substitute. Bleh. What's next i ask You! Synthetic pizza? Gravy? AIR!?


 
I think you can get synthetic gravy heheheh.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 9, 2013)

That's too bad. Good thing I don't like chocolate.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Have you seen how most foods are processed? (Youtube how to make chicken nuggets).


 

If people knew what they where eating half the time it would drive most of them insane. 

I try not to think about it because its a very deep rabbit hole, the bugs in the grain that makes the flour the bugs in the dye that makes the color the chemicals. The bugs and rats or mice crawling around at every stage of production... lol Bugs on the veggies or tomato worms in the ketchup, parasitic worms in the meat... Pretty much every bite we take of every food has something in it that is gross. 

Then our very skin is crawling with a million skin mites constantly... lol


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Twin, it's time for you to _break bad_. _;O;_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 

Jesse, we need to cook....chocolate.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Have you seen how most foods are processed? (Youtube how to make chicken nuggets).


 
So I watched the video... and? The only semi-disgusting part of it was the speaker attempting to give the impression that he's being sick.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 9, 2013)

////


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

weatMod said:


> just a scam to jack up the prices of coco beans , and to try and sell you on some GMO coco beans or some other synthetic chocolate shit.


Just on the side note, what's wrong with enhancing a plant to withstand weather conditions, germs, parasites or other hazards by equipping it with natural defense systems that it will develop itself? What would you rather do - spray lethal chemicals over a field which produce run-off waste, polute the Earth, decrease the quality of the soil for future plants that will grow on it and generally de-stabilize the environment _or_ teach the plant to defend itself from threats by giving it features which will nullify the threat without being harmful to the consumer? You're sounding a lot like those people in the 1950'ties who feared that microwaves will make their children grow additional heads due to _"the terrible radiation!"_. Get on with the times and embrace science - it's good for you, it has been enhancing your life since the dawn of mankind.


----------



## nando (Oct 9, 2013)

that's a stupid blog. specially the title because it implies chocolate will cease to exist.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Oct 9, 2013)

WWIII fought over chocolate confirmed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 9, 2013)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> WWIII fought over chocolate confirmed.


Wars have been fought over less (seriously, look up Banana Wars).


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 9, 2013)

ilman said:


> Milk chocolate will always be there, even if there's no cocoa trees. But, sadly, legit 75-95% dark chocolate is in danger, which is the only healthy one out there. Sad news.


 


that s the tastiest one

onaway lets create a topic to *kuch* help to poeple by finding a solution cuz´nobody wants that there wil be no chocolate anymore


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 9, 2013)

As long as we dont run out of chicken...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 9, 2013)

Genetically enhance cocoa to be less bitchy about where it grows? Whats the problem?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So I watched the video... and? The only semi-disgusting part of it was the speaker attempting to give the impression that he's being sick.


 
That's just an example, there are better ones of foods that are processed in ways that would make ppl sick thinking about it. Sawdust is mixed in cheddar cheese, Milk helped made by processed calf stomaches, Duck feathers and human hair cooked down into amino acid's and used to make bread, some beers containing isninglass (fish bladders), Coal tar being used as food dye's for candy and soda... the list could go on and on. The point I was trying to make is Ppl making shit edible isn't different from what we already eat today, we just don't know about it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> That's just an example, there are better ones of foods that are processed in ways that would make ppl sick thinking about it. Sawdust is mixed in cheddar cheese, Milk helped made by processed calf stomaches, Duck feathers and human hair cooked down into amino acid's and used to make bread, some beers containing isninglass (fish bladders), Coal tar being used as food dye's for candy and soda... the list could go on and on. The point I was trying to make is Ppl making shit edible isn't different from what we already eat today, we just don't know about it.


 
Sawdust is found not in _"cheddar cheese"_ but shredded cheese in general and it does have an actual purpose there - the cellulose prevents the shreds from clumping up into a molten mess and last time I checked, cellulose was is not poisonous. Only a very small amount is added - on the same basis you could complain that some candies are covered in beeswax.

Processed calf stomachs? Bah, beef stomachs are actually a regional delicacy item where I live, people make soup out of them although I don't particularily fancy it. As far as beef is concerned, I would've expected you to pull out Taurine which is extracted from beef bile, but I digress.

As for cooking down human hair or duck feathers down to aminoacids and baking bread out of the resulting mass, I beg for a source link for that - it sounds like an incredibly expensive and inefficient _(if not imaginary)_ way of baking pastry which could be made out of widely available flour.

Isinglass is a form of collagen - it is extracted from fish bladders but it's not literally _a_ fish bladder, much like calcium isn't a tooth.

As for coal tar colouring, it's being gradually banned dye by dye since it was discovered that coal tar dyes are cancerogenic. As such, manufacturers are gradually shifting towards natural dyes instead.

People _"make sh*t edible"_ all the time, that much is very true, but out of everything you've mentioned only coal tar dyes can be considered in any way harmful or _"gross"_, really. Although the Japanese have made huge strides towards _"making s*it (literally) edible"_, we're not yet embracing this new, fascinating technology.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Although the Japanese have made huge strides towards _"making s*it (literally) edible"_, we're not yet embracing this new, fascinating technology.


 

Psh, i was actually going to use this is an example but i couldn't remember if they made progress or not


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 10, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> where would you suggest we go?


Uranus


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 10, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Uranus


your too late


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 10, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> You're too late


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What would you rather do - spray lethal chemicals over a field which produce run-off waste, polute the Earth, decrease the quality of the soil for future plants that will grow on it and generally de-stabilize the environment _or_ teach the plant to defend itself from threats by giving it features which will nullify the threat without being harmful to the consumer?


Why choose when you can go the third option, beloved by many GMO developers, that genetically modifies crops to be more resilient to herbicides. That's right, the only goal/end result of the modification is to allow the farmer to use even more herbicides.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

Veho said:


> Why choose when you can go the third option, beloved by many GMO developers, that genetically modifies crops to be more resilient to herbicides. That's right, the only goal/end result of the modification is to allow the farmer to use even more herbicides.


 
Genius!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 10, 2013)

artificial chocolate or ice cream?


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Genius!


Not sure if serious   
I was referring to stuff like Roundup Ready and similar: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetically_modified_crops#Glyphosate_resistance 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyphosate#Monsanto 
http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/Roundup_Ready_Crops#Increase_in_Herbicide_Use


----------



## Rayder (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds to me like a ploy to jack up prices of chocolate.  Enjoy that $10 candy bar of the future.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Just on the side note, what's wrong with enhancing a plant to withstand weather conditions, germs, parasites or other hazards by equipping it with natural defense systems that it will develop itself? What would you rather do - spray lethal chemicals over a field which produce run-off waste, polute the Earth, decrease the quality of the soil for future plants that will grow on it and generally de-stabilize the environment _or_ teach the plant to defend itself from threats by giving it features which will nullify the threat without being harmful to the consumer? You're sounding a lot like those people in the 1950'ties who feared that microwaves will make their children grow additional heads due to _"the terrible radiation!"_. Get on with the times and embrace science - it's good for you, it has been enhancing your life since the dawn of mankind.


 

GMO has been a disaster, it has lead to monocultrure,  crop failures, 250,00 suicides in india,
at least poison on the outside can be washed off,  BT corn has pesticide producing bacteria inside   thats cant be washed off
most  GMO is  made for one reason, to sell round up ,glyphosate , they are made to be herbicide resistant to glyphosate by monsanto,  which sells glyphosate and glyphosate resistant seeds ,terminator seeds that  they own the  patent for that will not produce seed producing crops 
there are plenty of documentaries about how bad GMO is 



Spoiler: spoiler inside


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2013)

weatMod said:


> GMO has been a disaster, it has lead to monocultrure,  crop failures, 250,00 suicides in india,
> at least poison on the outside can be washed off,  BT corn has pesticide producing bacteria inside   thats cant be washed off
> most  GMO is  made for one reason, to sell round up ,glyphosate , they are made to be herbicide resistant to glyphosate by monsanto,  which sells glyphosate and glyphosate resistant seeds ,terminator seeds that  they own the  patent for that will not produce seed producing crops
> there are plenty of documentaries about how bad GMO is
> ...



Monoculture has been a problem for hundreds of years, crop failures were completely unheard of, suicides... going to need some evidence/qualifications for that one.
There are fairly large and important agencies tasked with ensuring safety for consumption.

What was that picture supported to demonstrate? GM rats can be designed to have tumours.

I have yet to see any of these documentaries that I would put forth as any reasonable evidence. I certainly have serious issues with a lot of what Monsanto have done, and continue to do, in the patent world but most of the things you have just said would make a poor jumping off point for a search let alone an actual position.

Similarly what are your opinions on selective breeding?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

Veho said:


> Not sure if serious
> I was referring to stuff like Roundup Ready and similar:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetically_modified_crops#Glyphosate_resistance
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyphosate#Monsanto
> http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/Roundup_Ready_Crops#Increase_in_Herbicide_Use


 
Notice why their resistance to herbicides is being increased - as to kill the weeds, not the crops. It allows you to have better and more crops from a smaller plot of land by not wasting the soil's resources on plants that shouldn't even be there. The plant proper which you intend to cultivate is resistant to the herbicide but nothing around it is.  But yes, I see how this is a counter-point to the whole run-off problem.



weatMod said:


> GMO has been a disaster, it has lead to monocultrure, crop failures, 250,00 suicides in india,
> at least poison on the outside can be washed off, BT corn has pesticide producing bacteria inside thats cant be washed off
> most GMO is made for one reason, to sell round up ,glyphosate , they are made to be herbicide resistant to glyphosate by monsanto, which sells glyphosate and glyphosate resistant seeds ,terminator seeds that they own the patent for that will not produce seed producing crops
> there are plenty of documentaries about how bad GMO is.


You're being naive and ridiculous - GMO is produced to create larger quantities of a better quality product using less resources, that's all there is to it. Just as much as FAST I am yet to see a single piece of evidence that could prove the _"evils"_ of GMO and I have researched the subject.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 10, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Monoculture has been a problem for hundreds of years, crop failures were completely unheard of, suicides... going to need some evidence/qualifications for that one.
> There are fairly large and important agencies tasked with ensuring safety for consumption.
> 
> What was that picture supported to demonstrate? GM rats can be designed to have tumours.
> ...


 


"There are fairly large and important agencies tasked with ensuring safety for consumption." ROFL



Spoiler: spoiler inside











 
going to need some evidence/qualifications for that one.




Spoiler: spoiler inside













Spoiler: spoiler inside



http://www.seattleorganicrestaurant...farmers-committing-suicide-monsanto-gm-crops/


 

selective breeding if fine, as it does not involve recombinant DNA technology ,transgenic mutations


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

I see the conversation has devolved to the level of meme-posting now, okay, cool story bro. 

I'm sure that massive, multinational agricultural conglomerates choose GMO over standard seeds not because they yeild larger, better quality crops for less money but because they allow them to spend more money on herbicide.


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 10, 2013)

This is just bullshit alarmist drivel. If I'm wrong, then I'll buy everyone in this topic a chocolate bar in 2021.


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Notice why their resistance to herbicides is being increased - as to kill the weeds, not the crops.


...and douse everything in ever increasing amounts of herbicide, something GM was supposed to help _avoid_, not reinforce. 



Foxi4 said:


> The plant proper which you intend to cultivate is resistant to the herbicide but nothing around it is


Nothing, that is, until selection gives you herbicide-resistant superweeds. Which we will then combat with more toxic herbicides, and crops modified to withstand them, and the arms race goes on and fuck the soil and ground water, who needs it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

Veho said:


> ...and douse everything in ever increasing amounts of herbicide, something GM was supposed to help _avoid_, not reinforce.


Very true, which is why herbicide use restrictions should be in place and future GMO farmers should be educated in terms of proper cultivation techniques.


> Nothing, that is, until selection gives you herbicide-resistant superweeds. Which we will then combat with more toxic herbicides, and crops modified to withstand them, and the arms race goes on and fuck the soil and ground water, who needs it.


 
Very real although distant danger, see above.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2013)

weatMod said:


> "There are fairly large and important agencies tasked with ensuring safety for consumption." ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It could possibly represent a conflict of interest and I am sure it would be monitored, however bosses are not necessarily representative of the organisation and getting a person in with some experience in the field is better than a lot of things manage.

On India I shall have to read further. Mainly as companies have an interesting history in developing countries (Nestle and substitute breast milk in the last 70's probably being one of the more notable variations on the theme) and if it was sold as a unequivocal cure all or something along those lines (we already know India's food, drugs and similar people are not that great at their job), however business going bad and people being unable to handle it (especially the poorest in society) is hardly a new thing either. Likewise pests evolving, again assuming due diligence, is not a new concept either. We are also heading down a practice vs theory/underlying concept tangent so that might have to be separated out a bit. Similarly you do not have to sell me on the idea that a lot of Monsanto are not the sort of people I would really want to go for a beer with.

What is the specific problem with recombinant DNA technology and transgenic mutations then?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> It could possibly represent a conflict of interest and I am sure it would be monitored, however bosses are not necessarily representative of the organisation and getting a person in with some experience in the field is better than a lot of things manage.


He's a _former_ vice president of Monsanto, and while yes, he more than likely still has connections in the business and yes, it is sort of suspicious that this is his next immediate occupation and might create a lobbying situation, we have no proof of any kind of wrongdoing. On the same basis we could assume that Reggie Fils-Aime is going to be partial towards Americans of Italian origin because he used to be Pizza Hut's Senior Director of National Marketing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> He's a _former_ vice president of Monsanto, and while yes, he more than likely still has connections in the business and yes, it is sort of suspicious that this is his next immediate occupation and might create a lobbying situation, we have no proof of any kind of wrongdoing. On the same basis we could assume that Reggie Fils-Aime is going to be partial towards Americans of Italian origin because he used to be Pizza Hut's Senior Director of National Marketing.


I see a flaw in your argument; Pizza hut is pizza in the same way taco bell/time is mexican food.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I see a flaw in your argument; Pizza hut is pizza in the same way taco bell/time is mexican food.


Yar, t'is true...


----------



## weatMod (Oct 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Very true, which is why herbicide use restrictions should be in place and future GMO farmers should be educated in terms of proper cultivation techniques.
> 
> 
> Very real although distant danger, see above.


 
your getting this already , plants are already getting resistant to round up , plus the levels of herbicide are already elevated to dangerous levels in gmo food

"Very true, which is why herbicide use restrictions should be in place and future GMO farmers should be educated in terms of proper cultivation techniques."

LOL , again



Spoiler: spoiler inside










 

"I see the conversation has devolved to the level of meme-posting now, okay, cool story bro. "
so what it is a meme it does not negate the facts, they are a valid effective means of conveying ideas ,just because most of them happen to be silly



you dont get it, the whole purpose of GMO, was to create corporate dependence and to sell glyphosate and create dependence and to monopolize the seed market and food production , they are not interested in bettering society they are interested into making money, they are a business , not a charity quit being so naive

it is a revolving door they created ,they are the FDA , if their products are so great and so wonderous and beneficial to the world ,if they are so philanthropic then why do they need to do shady shit like install their executives to run the FDA ,ever hear of a conflict of interest

if they truly were beneficial to society then they would not need to be shady and control the FDA, they would not be worrying about being regulated , they would not be regulating themselves , any one with 2 firing neurons can figure out they have something to hide

besides ,your from poland, i thought that GMO was banned over there and in most of euorpoe


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm afraid the 2 neurons necessary to figure things out are currently having a nap in someone's head, weatMod, and it's certainly not my head.  Farmers wouldn't buy GMO seeds if they did not produce better crops - it's demand that generated supply and not the other way around. GMO is full of exciting possibilities not only in terms of diets but also medicine and more, I'm not going to be scared of it because of some ill-founded fears and FDA-related conspiracy theories.


weatMod said:


> besides ,your from poland, i thought that GMO was banned over there and in most of euorpoe


It's not outright banned, it merely has to be labled as a GM food.

I just read up on it. As of this year, the sale and cultivation of two GM varieties of corn and potato _(MON 810 and Amflora) _as well as the sale of GM seedlings is banned, however importing GM seedlings, their cultivation _(outside of the banned varieties)_ and sale of the fruit and veg continues to be legal.


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 10, 2013)

ilman said:


> Milk chocolate will always be there, even if there's no cocoa trees. But, sadly, legit 75-95% dark chocolate is in danger, which is the only healthy one out there. Sad news.


 
Yea dark chocolate is really good I dont know why people dont like it


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Very true, which is why herbicide use restrictions should be in place and future GMO farmers should be educated in terms of proper cultivation techniques.


Yes, like "don't fall for this herbicide-resistant bullshit". Incidentally, restricting the use of herbicides would render the herbicide-resistant crops completely pointless, because increased/indiscriminate use of herbicides is their main point. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm all in favour of GM as a technology, I'm just against the use some companies put it to, like Roundup Ready.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

Veho said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm all in favour of GM as a technology, I'm just against the use some companies put it to, like Roundup Ready.


Oh Veho, trust me, I'm anything but an advocate of indiscriminate use of herbicide and pollution for the sake of pollution and much like yourself, I support GM technology, mostly for its future prospects.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm afraid the 2 neurons necessary to figure things out are currently having a nap in someone's head, weatMod, and it's certainly not my head.  Farmers wouldn't buy GMO seeds if they did not produce better crops - it's demand that generated supply and not the other way around. GMO is full of exciting possibilities not only in terms of diets but also medicine and more, I'm not going to be scared of it because of some ill-founded fears and FDA-related conspiracy theories.


 
haven't they banned GMO crops in poland and most of euorpe?
i am not saying it  could not be  a  beneficial technology, but  i am am saying it is not going to be beneficial in the hands of big corporations like monsanto. 

as far as them wanting to buy  the product , i think alot of them  are forced to because there is a near monopoly on GMO  with certain crops like corn and soy
  there is not much choice, plus they lock farmers  into a contracts for years or decades 
if they dont like it they are already stuck in a contract to keep purchasing it


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

weatMod said:


> haven't they banned GMO crops in poland and most of euorpe?
> i am not saying it could not be a beneficial technology, but i am am saying it is not going to be beneficial in the hands of big corporations like monsanto.


Ah, finally we speak a common tongue - I was afraid that you were being a fear mongerer scared of GMO just for the sake of being something _"new"_ as most people scared of science in general. You are correct - GMO should serve for the benefit of mankind in general, not corporations and its use and direction of engineering should be controlled towards our benefit.

As for the ban, I edited the post. It's not a total ban - certain GM foods are banned, but not all of them and seedlings can still be imported, but I'll double-check on that. It's a shame that people are so scared of GM foods that they choose to reject them fully rather than take the reigns and reap the possible benefits - fruit and veg engineered to become the best possible nutrition, free of disease and defects and easy to grow.

*EDIT:* To elaborate, my problem with your approach is that you're looking for a solution backwards - if the problem is lobbying herbicide use then it's herbicide use that has to be approached. GM plants which only increase herbicide resistance and have no other beneficial traits are pointless in areas where use of herbicide is unnecessary or where there are other, better alternatives and as such, should these should be restricted from circulation except for areas in which they are an absolute necessity. GM engineering should progress towards increasing beneficial traits of plants such as their nutritional values, speed of growth, resistance to weather, size etc., not just herbicide resistance.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 10, 2013)

Pssh, as long as Milk Chocolate is fine. IDGAF.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2013)

Off/T: Well that can't be said for all the E-waste we are producing that a six foot Gundum is not likely to be build by highly intelligent individuals. This 2020 bs, government is already 500 steps ahead of us. Always remember that!

On/T: The government already solve that problem before it became one. They will sale the chocolate by three categories coming around 2015. To impure - purest form.
4. Recycled chocolate (Unused chocolate products after their expiration date remelted again while adding some few cocoa bean into the mixture giving it a fresh taste despite of the slightly bitter after taste. You
will never tell unless it says R-cocoa on the label)
3. GMO chocolate (This chocolate has been tested to keep the product from spoiling over long periods of time. The chemicals inside the product may hinder the taste of chocolate while still tasting highly resembled to chocolate)
2. Commercialize chocolate (These products will contain very little to no chocolate at all. The taste of chocolate is chemically made by using cost-effective methods to mass produce the product with a wide range of hype and media. Mostly used to sell it at the kids for their blissful ignorance on the taste for chocolate.)
1. Genuine/Real Cocoa Chocolate (The chocolate will be bought by a decent price you will find in a pair of jeans or jewelry. However the potent the product is, the most expensive it will become. For just 1oz of chocolate will be around $25-50 so it won't be cheap and will still keep an active cocoa plantation from being extinct with more robust methods of keeping it thriving and natural) 

So like I have said, the government already have taught of this long before this problem came to light.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 12, 2013)

Rayder said:


> Sounds to me like a ploy to jack up prices of chocolate. Enjoy that $10 candy bar of the future.


 

All part of the governments plan to get more money... 

Legalize pot, jack up the price of chocolate it's the ultimate trap.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Off/T: Well that can't be said for all the E-waste we are producing that a six foot Gundum is not likely to be build by highly intelligent individuals. This 2020 bs, government is already 500 steps ahead of us. Always remember that!
> 
> On/T: The government already solve that problem before it became one. They will sale the chocolate by three categories coming around 2015. To impure - purest form.
> 4. Recycled chocolate (Unused chocolate products after their expiration date remelted again while adding some few cocoa bean into the mixture giving it a fresh taste despite of the slightly bitter after taste. You
> ...


 
1. That's four categories.
2. You can't _"recycle"_ food if it's considered _"spoiled"_ by national food standards. Just because it looks okay doesn't mean that it's not covered in bacteria and while I realize that chocolate rarely goes bad and has extremely long shelf life, there are some things you can do at home but can't do on a commercial scale.
3. A _"GMO"_ label doesn't imply the presence of any chemicals whatsoever, it means that the cocoa tree the beans came from was genetically modified... so what chemicals are going to hinder the taste?
4. _"Commercialized Chocolate"_ as you call it is actually already available under the name of _"chocolate-flavored sweet/product/insert name"_, it has been around for well over 30 years.
5. That's a lot of money for genuine chocolate, don't you think? It's a renewable resource, not something we're going to run out - I think you're being a bit unreasonable with the price there.


----------



## Jan1tor (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow the Reese peanut butter cup will finally be once again separated from the chocolate accident.


----------

